# Repair Halo Headband?



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

The rain gutter (rubber strip) on a couple of my Halo headbands has completely delaminated and another handful partially so. Has anyone managed to reattach one themselves or get Halo to repair them? My emails have gone unanswered thus far. 

Thanks!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Just replace it?


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> Just replace it?


This!


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

At $15 a piece and about ten on hand, it would be nice to be able to repair them.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

This doesn't help your current situation of owning 10 of these in need of repair, but this is one of the reasons I switched to Trex Factory Sweat Busters. I have used these for a few years now and they work great and don't fail.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

I got some of those as well and find them more comfortable but once they're soaked they are pretty ineffective. I can wring the Halos out (grossing out everyone around me) and they're useable again. One of the many downsides to being a sweaty beast. At least the weather is starting to cool off.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Your looking for fabric adhesive, make sure it's washable.

I had decent results with the permatex when doing some testing.





Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbondu (Aug 12, 2003)

GiddyHitch said:


> The rain gutter (rubber strip) on a couple of my Halo headbands has completely delaminated and another handful partially so. Has anyone managed to reattach one themselves or get Halo to repair them? My emails have gone unanswered thus far.
> 
> Thanks!


The adhesive is thermoplastic - just put the gutter back over the adhesive and run a warm iron over the top. I've done this on mine 3x already to re-attach the ends that are peeling up. Be careful not to go too hot to burn the fabric.


----------

